# Crown lps 1500 diagrama de las salidas



## renegado123 (Jul 20, 2016)

hola  me  podrian  ficilitar el  plano  o  diagrama  del amplificador  crown lps 1500 diagrama  de  las  salidas del  power


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 17, 2016)

El único que apareció, espero que te sirva colega


----------



## facundoramon22 (Sep 17, 2018)

hola muchachos les comento que tengo una crown 1500 pero se le quemo una salida 
la mande a reparar y se vuelve a quemar
hace un año que se la mando al mismo tecnico porque me cubre la garantia pero la verdad es que ya estoy cansado de llevarla y que se queme 
al toque 
alguien me puede ayudar?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2018)

Ayudar en que?
Porque se quema? como lo estas utilizando? tus parlantes son los adecuados? los cables estan en buen estado?
A que volumen lo trabajas? al máximo?


----------



## Pinchi (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola gente del foro....les comento que tengo en mi poder una potencia crown  LPS1500 y se murió uno de los canales primero....y después se murió el otro.....al menos uno de ellos registra actividad en los led del frente el otro nada de nada...la potencia la recibí así y quisiera arreglarla....yo algo de compnocimiento tengo....lo ideal obviamente sería mandarla a un técnico, pero hoy por hoy no puedo hacer eso y quisiera recibir ayuda de al menos saber por donde puedo empezar a testear y chequear..!!! Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2018)

¿ Tenés soldador , tenés tester , sabés usarlos ?


----------



## Pinchi (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola....si si.... tengo y sé usarlo..!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2018)

Comienza sacando transistores y resistencias y midiéndolos , haz un plano de dónde iba colocado cada componente !


----------



## Pinchi (Oct 8, 2018)

buenísimo...iré haciendo eso y veré como viene la mano cualquier cosa pregunto......sabe alguien donde puedo compara transistores de confianza ? por que se que venden imitaciones que son iguales a los originales que se queman enseguida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2018)

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]

Componentes electrónicos falsificados


----------



## deny1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Hola*, *le comento que tengo una *C*rown lps1500 y suena muy poco un solo canal*,* quiero ponerla a sonar por un solo canal mientras compro los transitores*.*
El a1837 falta*.*


----------

